# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Критическая уязвимость в SpamAssassin Milter Plugin

## rdog

Уязвимость позволяет выпонить любой код на сервере с root. Для этого достаточно отравить письмо в поле "rcpt to" находится строка "root+:|команда"). Например - "root+:poweroff". Проблема касается абсолютно всех MTA поддерживающих milter.
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=8434
http://news-os.ru/kriticheskaya-uyaz...milter-plugin/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

